

Ask HN: Here are 40 app DL codes. How can I grow my iPhone app? - jollybubble

I am trying to grow my business, I have a lot of product ideas that revolve around AI / human computer interaction and this is the first app I have released that starts to dip into that space. Would people even use this? Yes, some people have payed for it, but I want to take it to the next level. Customers don't seem to comment on it or email me feature requests. What do you think?<p>Link to SnoozeRobot in appstore: http://bit.ly/heYNgJ<p>The codes:
H9PKXNRALRA9
3X9J3AWFHMLA
7MHF4J6H7NXE
43RRHMW9WPMA
3P7MXJAFNWPK
AYMXMHLNTJ9E
N6K9E4NRTW6L
EXN4JHLMHNXA
HFF3JY49ALRJ
7Y3TJJMYLKMY
FAF9MLMWY4LP
EYLFE4XXW9JH
7PH3W7EWLAKL
9RJE4XML734N
XRPYKLRLXHE7
9FKRMXH9JLN3
6ETHEHH3EN7N
H3Y4NYK7JEJA
76JMAFALNN34
NTHJWLAL7J96
AYHMRNXK3HAK
LM3LF3A9MY33
WE4K4HRAE49Y
LTK973MXYPFL
3ANHNFHW9HNA
HEFTTTXMLFTA
HXPNPAKJYX6K
KWA97L64364N
LHK4AJAY6EFP
FTTLPE63KJYW
JK3WFAHKXNTN
HYHHXWME6HXL
LN7AAE47MJ74
7Y4JEL94NTEA
M4Y37M7RY9RX
TW3HKMYERLYR
LEELFJKE3HAJ
YELHKN3XE4LP
MR4LYXFT3RP6
6XA7NJPYJTTK
======
bradmccarty
I think that part of the problem might be that you're trying to change
ingrained actions. People are used to hitting snooze. People aren't used to
talking to their alarm clocks.

Beyond the ability to speak the snooze function, does it offer $1.99 worth of
value over the built-in alarm function of the iPhone?

~~~
jollybubble
Very true. Thank you for the response!

